# is eating bones good for something ?



## ti6ko (Sep 12, 2008)

is eating bones good for something ?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

Other than turning my doodoo white I have no idea....I meant my dogs caca....why would you eat bones?

I know times are hard but damn.


----------



## ti6ko (Sep 12, 2008)

just wondering ..what wrong with that ?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

ti6ko said:


> just wondering ..what wrong with that ?



Don't know I just find it odd, it's obvious bones are high in calcium...we are talking about animal bones right?
Not human bones or boners?


----------



## ti6ko (Sep 12, 2008)

well i am not cannibal..of course i am talking about animal bones .


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2008)

Lots of people have told me that breaking the bone and sucking the marrow out is really healthy. I never thought it was worth the trouble so I never bothered to try it or fact check it.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Sep 12, 2008)

Explain to me how exactly you would eat a bone.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2008)

Most people suck on bones.......oh my....


----------



## ti6ko (Sep 12, 2008)

acctually bones are good for soups ..


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 12, 2008)

Right for Flavour


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Joke thread right....right...right????


----------



## ti6ko (Sep 12, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> Joke thread right....right...right????



i am glad you are having fun


----------



## Biggly (Sep 12, 2008)

Well predators certainly tend to go for bone marrow, so one presumes there's some goodness there.

Someone mentioned soups, which is generally the accepted way for human predators to chew them, ie boil the bony blighters for awhile then slurp down the resulting "broth".

Asides from that the tooth-breakage risk factor outweighs any advantages I can think off...



B.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 12, 2008)

For christ's mother's sake, just eat a freakin' decent meal for your best benefits.  This is ridiculous...


----------



## Biggly (Sep 13, 2008)

Sure, absolutely.

It's just that if you attempt to define "decent meal" you'll find it varies over time and in different countries. For example butter is good for you.. then butter is evil and margarine is better for you, then we "discover" that actually artificial margarine is outright evil, more so than better ever was.. and actually butter is pretty good for you.

So what are you gonna slap on your decent toast? Some butter or marge? Oh hang on, white bread? Bad for you! Why what you need is...

etc etc etc


Going back to the basics such as just chewing a bone kinnda makes sense when you look at the chemical creations and controversies we call the "food" industry today.



B.


----------



## Perdido (Sep 13, 2008)

I think the most common bones eaten are fish bones from small fish that are eaten whole ie: Sardines, anchovies

From here: Bawarchi: Health and Nutrition: Fish - how good are they for us

Fish is a good source of proteins and it constitutes about 17 - 20 %. Fish proteins are good sources of all essential amino acids. Fish protein beings rich in lysine and threonine supplement effectively with cereal proteins. Small fish eaten along with bones are a rich source of calcium.


----------



## ti6ko (Sep 13, 2008)

Well some laught at me and others make them shut their mouths.. Bones aren't part of my diet ... I accidentaly chew a small bone and come up with the questions "are they good for the body?"


----------



## Biggly (Sep 13, 2008)

Well not if you swallow a sharp splinter but apart from that, they're fine.



B.


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2008)

There are nutrients, but most animal bones are far too hard to bother trying to eat.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 13, 2008)

I do love to suck the bones of a well seasoned pork chop.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Sep 13, 2008)

I doubt they are even digestible.

They are pretty complex structures. I don't think the calcium in them is even bioavailable.

They've never done studies on humans that I know of but there are many species of animals that eat their pray whole and none that I know of are able to actually break down and digest the skeletons.

I think eating bones is probably about as good for you as eating a small rock or a penny.


----------



## go4kj (Sep 15, 2008)

Back in India, where I grew up we would eat the bone marrow of Lamb all the time.  It actually tastes very good(cooked ofcourse) and we were told(by my parents & grandparents) it is very nutritious.  I don't know if the nutritious part is an old wive's tale.  They even have special tools to help you take the marrow out of the bone.  What I did was whack the bone with a hammer and extract the marrow and throw the bones.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 15, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Sure, absolutely.
> 
> It's just that if you attempt to define "decent meal" you'll find it varies over time and in different countries. For example butter is good for you.. then butter is evil and margarine is better for you, then we "discover" that actually artificial margarine is outright evil, more so than better ever was.. and actually butter is pretty good for you.
> 
> ...



Are you serious?  Tell me youre not serious.... Margarine or white bread vs the term a decent meal.  We all know pretty much what we're supposed to be eating.  My point is that if you eat a lean meat with some veggies etc., it will be sufficient to the point where you wouldnt have to worry about this nonsense.  Eat a decent meal.  You can have roasted chicken or pork tenderloin or a steak, some beans, a salad and if you use margarine or butter, white bread and saltines or sprouted wheat it will STILL be a "decent meal"


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 15, 2008)

*I'm sorry....*

Sorry




Shoot me in the temple....

The OP is the same guy who posted this. What was i thinking.


----------



## ti6ko (Sep 16, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> *I'm sorry....*
> 
> Sorry
> 
> ...



xaxaxa..like i said i was just *WONDERiNG*..and u might open your eyes for new thing that might work


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 16, 2008)

Pooping them out would probably hurt.


----------



## Biggly (Sep 16, 2008)

> ...if you use margarine or butter, white bread and saltines or sprouted wheat it will STILL be a "decent meal"



You make my point for me.

Transfats, which is what margarine is basically, are so bad for you that only political pressure prevented them from being excluded entirely from the nutritional "pyramid". New York has virtually banned the stuff:

New York is set to become the first city in the US to ban all but tiny quantities of trans fats from being used in its 24,000 restaurants. According to plans agreed this week by the board of health, under the mayor, Michael Bloomberg, all the city's restaurants, cafes and street stalls will be forced to keep to a limit of half a gram of trans fats in any item served from their menus.
New York to outlaw trans fats in 24,000 restaurants | World news | The Guardian

Half a gram. 

Yet it would be a decent meal if slapping a load of that crap on it?

It wasn't long ago at all really that we were being told that margarine was "healthier than butter". Now it's so toxic it's being effectively banned. Same stuff.

To me the irony or peculiar aspect is not the strange idea of chewing a bone but that such a basic and natural thing should seem so strange as to prompt the question and its sneering responses.

Margarine or a bone? I'd chew the bone.

Compared to margarine it's a decent meal 



B.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 16, 2008)

Biggly said:


> You make my point for me.
> 
> Transfats, which is what margarine is basically, are so bad for you that only political pressure prevented them from being excluded entirely from the nutritional "pyramid". New York has virtually banned the stuff:
> 
> ...



The original post was is it ok to eat bones.  Not is it ok to chew on a bone from time to time or to eat the marrow from a bone or if margarine was a toxic substance.  



But hey, just my two cents.  More power to you.  Chew on bone everybody!  And dont drink the public water what ever you do!


----------



## tallcall (Sep 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I do love to suck the bones of a well seasoned pork chop.



I like to suck bones too! Oh wait, you're not talking about that kind of bone are you?


----------



## Biggly (Sep 21, 2008)

B.


----------

